# Yardsale Find - Thor Worm Drive Saw



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Just thought I'd show off this nice find, a 1940's Thor Circular Saw, complete with paperwork. The service manual is dated 1947. I asked if they have any old tools and the lady showed me this sitting in their garage. She didn't know if it works (it does) and let it go for $25. Sweet! Here's some pics….


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats on finding that old work horse : )


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice saw.
I found an old(Not sure of age) Rockwell Skilsaw at the flea market for ten bucks and all it needs is a new cord.

Do you have any plans to change the power cord? If it were my saw I'd feel a lot more comfortable with a ground on that saw. I highly doubt it's double insulated. I am a safety freak though…


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I think safety freak is a contradiction of terms.. it's those who disregard safety that need their head examined 

The cord has a green ground wire sticking out of it, at the plug end. The plug is a replacement, so I'm assuming whoever replaced it had the sense at least to not cut off the ground wire. I'll take a look and make sure it is indeed grounded and, if so, just replace the plug with a 3 prong. If not, then I might replace the whole cord some day. I don't plan on using the saw. I'll probably display it in my shop if I find a good place for it.

Something interesting about this saw is the foot (shoe? sole? whatever it's called) lifts and lowers on 2 sliders, unlike other worm drive style saw with the foot hinged at the front of the saw, this one goes straight up and down like an elevator.

Tyrone, I see you're in BC. When I was driving a truck I made one delivery to Kamloops. I had to take a restart (truckers must take 34 hours off every 70 hours worked) before I got there, so I stopped in Chilliwack for a couple of days. I really enjoyed it.. some of the nicest people I ever met. And beautiful country to drive through. It's just too bad I was stuck in that 18 wheeler. I really wanted to stay longer and see more of that nice place.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I'd error on the side of caution as well, good call Tyrone, and that 's a great saw TedW, congratulations.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Thanks waho6o9. I just tested the continuity for the green wire and it's good.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Ted, you should be on American Pickers! What a deal you have there!! It looks like someone put on a 2 prong plug and that does not use the ground wire. You can pick up a 3 prong grounded plug at a flea market for $1 and that will take care of the problem. I see that is a Thor. My brother in law and his dad worked at the Thor power tool company in Aurora, Ill in the 50's. That is probably where that saw was made. Thor made some good heavy duty products…...............enjoy!.................jim


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Very cool Ted….....good score.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet saw for an even sweeter price. Congratulations!


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

I am thinking the manufacturers of the saw must have had a genius/soothsayer on board to have named the saw "Thor" years before the movie came out. I would have jumped at the chance to own that saw. Good find. Congratulations.


----------



## Bobby57 (Dec 21, 2015)

Googling info about my Thor wormdrive 5759 and this thread came up, any idea on what I can expect this saw to sell for? Please see photos. Trying to make room for some new tool additions and was looking to part with some tools I rarely use. Thanks


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

WOW! What a monster….I would hate to try to use that for hours at a time day in and day out.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

verdesardog, monster is exactly right! I tested mine when I first got it… it's heavy, runs smooth as a gyro, and I think it's a little more powerful than today's worm drive saws.

Bob, I sold mine to a collector for $200 but that included shipping of $45 if I recall. Also, he named his own price. It might fetch more, especially if it's in very good condition.


----------



## Bobby57 (Dec 21, 2015)

Where did you sell it? Ebay? I want to sell mine and was trying to figure out the best place to do that. Thanks


----------



## Norsecarver (Aug 6, 2020)

My neighbor is moving and knows I love the old time tools as we have had many a discussion over some whiskey as we try and repair some finds over the years I've always drooled over this saw and have used it a couple times on projects it's an amazing tool and they definetly dont make them like this best part is he gave this to me as a gift gonna mis this old timer for sure great talks even better whiskey and world's of knowledge from this man


----------

